# Eye Scan to Replace Password for PC Users



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Myris Personal Iris Scanner Looks to Replace Passwords*



> *myris is a new iris-scanning identity authentication device that promises to improve online security for its users and eliminate the need to remember the myriad of different passwords required for our different digital accounts*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


READ MORE


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Would it work with different users account?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

doesn't work with contacts :down:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

P Smith said:


> doesn't work with contacts :down:


Neither does a fingerprint scan wearing gloves.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

A great idea. Too bad pricing isn't available.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Under $400 per unit.

I used to work at a facility that required retinal eye scanning to gain entry. I know retinal and iris scanning are different, but when women got pregnant, they often were denied entry because their retinas had changed.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

trh said:


> Under $400 per unit.
> 
> I used to work at a facility that required retinal eye scanning to gain entry. I know retinal and iris scanning are different, but when women got pregnant, they often were denied entry because their retinas had changed.


Most women's eyes can change whether they're pregnant or not. It's called dagger eyes!


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

$400 per unit. I pass.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> Neither does a fingerprint scan wearing gloves.


True... but taking off gloves is worlds of difference from taking out a contact lens.


----------



## ws_sw (Jan 10, 2014)

only loons at home will go for this, heads in sand and not realizing the health and privacy implications.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

At $400 and something that's the size of a hockey puck, and looks like it was designed in Redmond ten years ago..... Noooooooo!

Software could do it with existing built in cameras in most Mac laptops, ipads and iPhones.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Price is way too high. Fingerprint scanner at NewEgg is $80. :grin: Yes, you have to take off your gloves, but you don't have to remove your contact lens.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> Price is way too high. Fingerprint scanner at NewEgg is $80. :grin: Yes, you have to take off your gloves, but you don't have to remove your contact lens.


isnt possible to do the first scan wearing contacts? Would this work this way?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I would like 'face recognition' to be used for password protection. Something that would be automatically done by the built-in camera on start up or anytime you need to enter a PW.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

billsharpe said:


> Price is way too high. Fingerprint scanner at NewEgg is $80. :grin: Yes, you have to take off your gloves, but you don't have to remove your contact lens.


Gloves?

I would venture that 99.9% of password/PIN # entries occur
indoors or at moderate temperatures outdoors. _Who_ wears
gloves under those conditions?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Nick said:


> Gloves?
> 
> I would venture that 99.9% of password/PIN # entries occur
> indoors or at moderate temperatures outdoors. _Who_ wears
> gloves under those conditions?


People with skin conditions.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what is not the topic of


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

ws_sw said:


> only loons at home will go for this, heads in sand and not realizing the health and privacy implications.


Indeed..

I wouldnt use this!


----------

